
Computer Virus Infection: Is NSA Vulnerable? (1985) [pdf] - paulannesley
https://www.nsa.gov/public_info/_files/cryptologic_quarterly/computervirus.pdf
======
k8tte
Gotta love how it is censored.

For example on page 8 of the pdf (page 54 on the footer)

"Considering the above mentioned specific vunerabilities, the steps toward
preventing trojan horse implantation is as follows: _CENSORED_ "

And a bit later on page 10 (56 in footer):

"This paper is essentially a call to arms for all computer system research and
support groups to focus attention to this very real problem."

Trying to neutral (its NSA after all), i get the impression the authors of
this paper did want to raise awareness of the coming armageddon.

